# Who's got the answer?



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

when will the stripers start biting in sandy hook???


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

The stripers have been biting clams in the upper Raritan bay for 2 weeks now on clams.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for tellin me BRO. 
Lets hit up on some flatties in the river i know you know there at


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

the waters on the south side are hot,keyport keansburg union beach pebble beach,pick one and give it a little time and you will hook up:fishing:


----------

